# OLED's



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Are you talking about the common low voltage luminaires ?? If so .,, Yeah I know there are few manufacters do make in LED verison that can be retrofitted.

Merci,Marc


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I have replaced all our outdoor stuff at the house with solar powered LEDs, they work well as long as the lens are clean. I think they are well worth it.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

The early solar luminaires were not very bright but the latter one they did improve a bit so it will make a diffrence in long run.

Merci,Marc


----------

